# looking for long coat..*help*



## french-dessert (Dec 25, 2006)

one of my friends looking for long simple nice coat for his gf
i need your help girls i know how talented and stylish you R !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




plz give me nice pics and sugestions ? websites etc ...ANYTHING  HELP ! LOL
this is a sample


----------



## french-dessert (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Bernadette (Dec 27, 2006)

Check out Victoria's Secret. I personally really, really want this one http://www2.victoriassecret.com/commerce/application/prodDisplay/?namespace=productDisplay&origin=onlineProductDisp  lay.jsp&event=display&prnbr=XH-204741&page=1&cgname=OSCLOOUTZZZ&rfnbr=3134


----------



## french-dessert (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks sweety 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like it so much and will show him 
i like it too i want same now lol


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 30, 2006)

Try Kohls! They have so many styles


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Check out Victoria's Secret. I personally really, really want this one http://www2.victoriassecret.com/comm...ZZZ&rfnbr=3134_

 
oooh ooh i know exactly what you are taking about. i lust over victoria secrets white  coats all the time... imagine all the scarf sets you can match with that... and will actually show up, unlike black

rainbow scarves anyone?


----------



## Tash (Jan 3, 2007)

Esprit has REALLY nice long pea coats.


----------



## amoona (Jan 4, 2007)

um ok kinda derailing the topic ... soooo sorry for that ... but how do their v.s. clothes fit? i want that jacket too lol but idk bout the sizes.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_um ok kinda derailing the topic ... soooo sorry for that ... but how do their v.s. clothes fit? i want that jacket too lol but idk bout the sizes._

 
God I am so in love with this jacket and I want it so bad but just don't have the $ to fork over right now. I saw it in JANE today and it was shown as an ideal style for petites which I am! Gah!

Anyway, I've orderd a few things from VS over the years and will base my sizing off of their pants because that is what I've had the most of.
I am typically a size 3 but in their pants I'm a 1. These would be the Christie fit flares and some other twill pants I've ordered. The tops seem to run true to size. I'm usually a small and I've ordered small tops from them. If I were to order that coat I would order a small which would be the same as I would get 99.9% of the time.
I hate having to return things I've ordered on-line!


----------

